# What company actually made this lathe?



## Shadowdog500 (Apr 10, 2014)

I just picked up an older belt drive MSC lathe.  Im doing some research on it and found that this lathe is from Taiwan and was made for decades (see photos below).  I also found that it was sold under a bunch of names including Jet, Enco, MSC, and a bunch of others.  Each offered different accessories, which has me wondering what options were available for this lathe. I've been researching by every name I can find and get a little info on each branding.  I'm thinking if I start looking under the actual manufacture name that maybe I can get more info.

Does anyone here know what company in Taiwan actually made them?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 10, 2014)

Not much help here but it is the same as our Jet model 1236 at work.  I don't know the exact manufacturer.  We have had our Jet since the late 80's and it has actually been a very good lathe, despite the animals I work with beating the hell out of it.

Mike.


----------



## TomS (Apr 10, 2014)

Shadowdog500 said:


> I just picked up an older belt drive MSC lathe.  Im doing some research on it and found that this lathe is from Taiwan and was made for decades (see photos below).  I also found that it was sold under a bunch of names including Jet, Enco, MSC, and a bunch of others.  Each offered different accessories, which has me wondering what options were available for this lathe. I've been researching by every name I can find and get a little info on each branding.  I'm thinking if I start looking under the actual manufacture name that maybe I can get more info.
> 
> Does anyone here know what company in Taiwan actually made them?
> 
> ...



I have a 1989 vintage Enco 12x36, model number 110-2070, that was manufactured by Dar Sin in Taiwan.  My understanding is Dar Sin made lathes and other machinery for several resellers, e.g. Enco, Grizzly, MSC and the list goes on and on.  Grizzly has a good library of machinery manuals on their website.  Take a look you may find a manual for your lathe or one that is similar.  Good luck.

Tom S.


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Apr 11, 2014)

TomS said:


> I have a 1989 vintage Enco 12x36, model number 110-2070, that was manufactured by Dar Sin in Taiwan.  My understanding is Dar Sin made lathes and other machinery for several resellers, e.g. Enco, Grizzly, MSC and the list goes on and on.  Grizzly has a good library of machinery manuals on their website.  Take a look you may find a manual for your lathe or one that is similar.  Good luck.
> 
> Tom S.



Thanks!  That is the info I have been looking for.  

I looked up Dar Sin and it appears that they went out of business.   At least I have an idea what name to ask for if I ever need a part.

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## dougroundup (Oct 25, 2014)

I am no expert and I am just kinda going by what I have seen here and from trying to research my own made in Tawain,  Rutland branded lathe. What you have there sure looks alot like the Tida  Td4a - td5a ........ I'm not sure but isnt Tida part of the Frejoth company. Anyways, that is who OEM 'd these in the 80's. 
I wish my Rutland was so simple! I still have yet to find another gear head  lathe laid out exactly like mine, or any exact documentation. Luckily they all are pretty close enough to wing it. I just tore mine down and kinda wish I hadn't.  Ignorance is bliss, I tell ya! I remember hearing that these tawain lathes werent too bad for Asian imports circa mid 1980's. Well after digging into mine and seeing past the feature richness on the outside.... the insides of mine are very crude and the quality very poor. Not the good basis for a project like I had envisioned. Its my first real lathe , so I will run it til the wheels fall off!


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Oct 25, 2014)

dougroundup said:


> I am no expert and I am just kinda going by what I have seen here and from trying to research my own made in Tawain,  Rutland branded lathe. What you have there sure looks alot like the Tida  Td4a - td5a ........ I'm not sure but isnt Tida part of the Frejoth company. Anyways, that is who OEM 'd these in the 80's.
> I wish my Rutland was so simple! I still have yet to find another gear head  lathe laid out exactly like mine, or any exact documentation. Luckily they all are pretty close enough to wing it. I just tore mine down and kinda wish I hadn't.  Ignorance is bliss, I tell ya! I remember hearing that these tawain lathes werent too bad for Asian imports circa mid 1980's. Well after digging into mine and seeing past the feature richness on the outside.... the insides of mine are very crude and the quality very poor. Not the good basis for a project like I had envisioned. Its my first real lathe , so I will run it til the wheels fall off!



thanks for the info, I just looked up the tida lathe and downloaded the manual.  It looks close to mine.

Chris


----------



## 0369 (Apr 30, 2015)

Old thread, but came across it while researching mine. 
http://www.lathes.co.uk/taiwan/


----------



## JB Steel (Feb 26, 2020)

TomS said:


> I have a 1989 vintage Enco 12x36, model number 110-2070, that was manufactured by Dar Sin in Taiwan.  My understanding is Dar Sin made lathes and other machinery for several resellers, e.g. Enco, Grizzly, MSC and the list goes on and on.  Grizzly has a good library of machinery manuals on their website.  Take a look you may find a manual for your lathe or one that is similar.  Good luck.
> 
> Tom S.


I just picked up the same lathe you have the Enco 1985 110-2070 and am looking for a manual for it, do you have one you could copy for me?  I would like to know how to get 12 speeds out of it I can only get 6?  Plus it would be nice to keep up the maintenance also. I only got the lathe and a little tooling so any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## clm1899 (Aug 16, 2020)

JB, you should have a two step pulley on your motor and headstock which would multiply the number of speeds in head by two. Good luck.


----------

